
Ask HN: As a job seeker or a recruiter, do you like video resume? - milanmot
I am exploring an idea of a job portal where video resume would be a key aspect. Before I plunge into the development side of it, I want to know in general on how comfortable people are with a video resume.<p>I have two specific questions.<p>1: As a potential job seeker, are you comfortable creating a video resume and will you create one?
2: As a potential recruiter, will you prefer receiving a video resume along with a text resume?
======
provlem
Video resume is ok and has only potential on entertainment fields like
hollywood or modeling, glamour job sector.

It's not great idea on other field especially on initial scrutiny.

With text resume,

1). HR first looks format and how presentable text resume is on paper.

2). Then they search/look for key points.

3). Later, they either reject it or keep it for next round.

All above 3 steps can take 10 second to 1 or 2 minute to quickly evaluate
candidate for next round.

You can not express yourself in 10 second or 1 minute completely as you can do
on text.

Reading is faster than listening or watching.

\- Face is not resume on all sectors.

~~~
vfulco2
Oh, as a professional resume writer I agree with most of this. That having
been said, there is an emerging place for "second pass" apps to deliver a
short video before wasting the time for a full interview. I am grubbing around
for the right service to bolt on to our current operations.

